# Monkey's tank-rescape-updated 9/12/09



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey, so ive been a member for a while and I love reading other peoples' journals. I love keeping up with different scapes and all types of plants and fishes. So i decided to start a journal in order to keep track of how my tank grows out.

Ive had the tank for a while but i just recently upped it to high light with CO2 and ferts.
so here are the specs.

*Equipment*
29g tank
305 Fluval filter
Pressurized Co2 via JBJ regulator and then a GLA 3000 glass diffuser
2x65W CF fixture with moonlights. running a 65000k and a 10000K bulb
drop checker
the substrate is 60lb of Eco complete but i accidentally mixed it with some 60lb of ordinary gravel. in some places it looks goods but in others it looks bad. some day i'll seperate the gravels completely. 

*Plants*
[strike]Rotala Wallichi (not much though)[/strike]
[strike]hygro sp "porto Vehlo"[/strike]
crypt spiralis
rotala colorata
myriophyllum tuberculatum
limpnophila sp Mini (i love this plant)
[strike]nymphaea micantha
blyxa japonica
ludwigia repens 
bacopa monnieri[/strike]
Dwarf Hair grass (very small)
Needle Leaf Java Fern
Windelov Java fern
Christmas Moss
[strike]Val Spiralis[/strike]
Echinodorus Vesuvius
[strike]anubias nana petitie 
Banana Plant[/strike]

*Fish*
[strike]6 [/strike] 3 Opaline Gouramies [strike](5 females 1 male)[/strike]
[strike]9[/strike] 6Neon tetras (im gonna try and breed them so hopefully there will be more)
5 Otos
[strike]18 Amanos[/strike]

im running pressurized CO2 and 130W of light for 8 hours a day. Im dosing via the EI method as well as 5ml of Flourish on Sundays after the water change.

so the tank has been running for 3 weeks so far and ive changed my mind a lot. at first i was gonna go for a natural scape but i realized that it'd be better if i wne through a Dutch Scape. so thats what Im gonna try and do now. Considering im poor i started out with a few plants, so its gonna be a while before its fully grown out.

top view








my favorite plant. ever since i started dosing and injecting CO2 the tops have gotten really red and its sending out side shoots like crazy

















e. vesuvius. i got a runner and so far i've gotten 3 new plantlets growing out of the end. you can see the 4th one coming out

















the porto vehlo, hopefully it'll fill this side of the tank








some petite i just got, hopefully the otos can clean it up. and yay. my moss is pearling









and now you can laugh. these are my sad attempts to grow some plants. but right now they're growing a bit, hopefully theyll fill in. 

my sad wallichii. it melted when i had to float my plants for 2 weeks for winter break. but its making a comeback


















my few pieces of hairgrass. its sending out runners already. 









and my myrio. it got too close to the light and ever since its been getting algae. hopefully once i get my amanos they'll eat through it.









my vals that melted completely but are now making a come back. sending out new shoots and runners. oh and my otos are lining up for a photo. these are the smallest otos i've seen but so far they've been pretty hardy. hopefully they'll make it









and now for a FTS. i tried to follow the golden ratio and my the red myro my center piece. but i think im just gonna get some glandulosa and make that my centerpiece once the tank grows to its full dutch glory.









my gouramies are always hiding, theres 4 in there, once i add the other 2 girls and the neons they'll feel comfortable and come out more.


this is my bigges oto. i got a batch from petsmart and so far none of them have died. i feel so happy. 0 deaths so far. :thumbsup:









:icon_cry: The thing that sucks though is that I live in the dorms and in 4 months I have to move out, so this tank is gonna have to be scrapped and taken apart. So until then, lets try and make this work out. here are the pics.
imagine it fully grown. it helps


----------



## creAtive (May 29, 2008)

I like it :] that slope on the left is intense ... I like it too


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

aw, thanks. yeah theres like a 3 inch difference between the back left corner and the front right corner.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i really like the layout! replace that gravel with some aquidirt!!!  good luck bringing back the plants, keep em well fed and they'll be back in no time


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

so last night i bleached my diffuser because it was starting to grow some algae on it and today when i turned it on it was working like crazy. before i only got bubbles out of like 3 places but now im getting bubbles out of the whole plate. sweet!

also i added the 9 neon tetras in here and their color is popping out under the good lighting.


*things to do*
get more opalines
paint the background black
get more neons
get some amanos
wait till plants grow out


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Tank looks good. I just got some otos from Petsmart on Friday also. Mine have been eating like crazy in my 75 gal tank. I had some algae issues in the front before I put them in and this morning the algae was gone.
It sucks you have to tear this down in 4 months. Those plants will have filled in by then and the tank will have a jungle look to it.


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 6, 2008)

That's a good looking tank. Those rotalas are gunna look nice in there


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

cah925 said:


> Tank looks good. I just got some otos from Petsmart on Friday also. Mine have been eating like crazy in my 75 gal tank. I had some algae issues in the front before I put them in and this morning the algae was gone.
> It sucks you have to tear this down in 4 months. Those plants will have filled in by then and the tank will have a jungle look to it.


how many did you take? when i went today they were all gone. i needed some for my other tank.

allright. painted the back of the tank. it looks nice, ill take pics tomorow. hopefully it came out even. I also moved the tank, i turned it 90 degrees clockwise. i thought it was gonna be easy but it wasnt. its like trying to shift around 400 or 450 pounds of stuff. my arms are sore now.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I took 10 otos, just about all they had. Was the blue background painted or just a stick on? I personally like black better. Let's see some new pics. Can we get a shot of the placement in your room?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

allright, i painted the background and added the neon tetras. the tank is starting to look pretty nice. im happy with the overall growth. the only thing thats making me mad is all the hair algae. its not like thick its the really thin type, i can't pick it off the myrio. 

allright. heres a placement of the study side of my room. im technically only supposed to have 1 fish tank, but i've befriended my RA and he doesn't really care much. he even let me have like 3 power bars. hes awesome!!

i moved the tanks so now im surrounded by them. its cool but im not gonna get ANY work done.
theres the 29, the 10g QT and the new 20 long that i bought. i love the dimensions. iwagumi anybody?








heres the tank after the 4th final coat. it was really easy, only took about an hour.










the rotala rotundifula is turning this awesome red color, yay. and so is the hygro porto vehlo. it has beautiful veins running through the new leaves. the old leaves im gonna trim away.

















i was messing around with the white balancing and i love this new setting i found. oh and that string of bubbles looks really cool. the only thing i dont like about the black background is that it really pops out the co2 bubbles from the diffuser, next time i'll turn that off.










ugg and yesterday i was feeding my other neons that i bought from this shady place and i noticed something weird. the gill cover one of the feisty one is missing. you can see right through it. im gonna call him Gilly. hopefully he makes it. hes the most aggressive out of all the new ones. do you think it'll grow back?


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome tank, i like the way you put those rotala there, it pops out that you.
For the neon, i doubt it will grow back, but it just probably heal (if it even make it), and be deform like that?
i may be wrong though.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Pinto said:


> Awesome tank, i like the way you put those rotala there, it pops out that you.
> For the neon, i doubt it will grow back, but it just probably heal (if it even make it), and be deform like that?
> i may be wrong though.



yeah, either way its good. as long as he lives.

i kinda like that he's deform. it makes him special among the school of neons. its like finding nemo, because of that special fin they made a whole movie about him.:hihi:


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

one of my neons is going belly up. i dont know why. it wasn't gilly it was some one else. i haven't lost a fish in 2 years. i feel sad now.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

allright so i was feeding my neons in QT today and i see little white dots. ARGGG, im so mad now. they have ich. the gouramies seem to be fine its just the neons for now. Im soooo mad. im never buying fish from aquatropics ever again!!! EVER AGAIN!!! EVER AGAIN!! that explains why my other fish died last night. oh well. im glad i caught it early. and that it was in my QT not my main tank. my original neons are about to reach 2 years old. wow. i love those fish. 

im gonna go get a heater and raise that up to 84 degrees. I hope they heal


----------



## itstony (Jan 11, 2009)

thats an awesome tank but sucks how you have it in a dorm and its temporary


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

*bad birthday.*

thanks, hopefully once it grows out it'll look a lot better. yeah thats the worst part. although i guess it'll lead to a new layout every few months and good RAOKs every ending semester :hihi:

man, this sucks. i already see 2 more amanos that are on their back and turning pale white. im checking my parameters to check whats wrong. does anyone know whats wrong with them?

dead amanos and dead neons. this does not make a good birthday. :icon_cryh well, im finally 19. yay!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Man, why the blast won't my rotundifolia turn red again!?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Man, why the blast won't my rotundifolia turn red again!?


how close is it to the light? put it closer and that oughta turn it bright red!

eek, im mad now. out of 18 shrimp that i added 2days ago, i see 0. i know 1 is dead for sure and 2 were in the process of dying yesterday. I really hope my gouramies didn't make a meal out of them.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Are you using prime?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Happy late birthday Monkey! 19.... aaahhh. If only I could go back! College is the BEST! 

As far as the tank........... looking good! You've got quite a collection of plants going there. What does your roommate think about all those tanks? 

What is your photoperiod? (Edit: Sorry, it says 8 hours on p.1...duh) Does 130W of light grow a lot of algae? I'm only using 1 of those Coralife 65W and I still seem to get a little bit of algae on the glass, but my plants are definitely not growing as fast as yours. 

Sorry about the fish and shrimp.
Freddie


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah are you using prime? i just switched from prime to aquasafe and my shrimp arent dying now


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Happy late birthday Monkey! 19.... aaahhh. If only I could go back! College is the BEST!
> 
> As far as the tank........... looking good! You've got quite a collection of plants going there. What does your roommate think about all those tanks?
> 
> ...


thanks for the birthday wishes. it was the best birthday ever. yeah, the roommate thinks its awesome. he likes the big school of neons. and yeah, 8 hours of 130w. it grows plants great AND it also grows algae like crazy!!! the only big problem im having right now is hair algae, specially in the moss. it pearls a lot and it looks nasty. i wana nuke it with excel or with h2o2 but im scared it might have some negative effect on my vals, and they're just making a comeback.
when ever the amanos eat all the algae and the plants grow in a bit more i'd be more than happy to send you some 


chris127 said:


> yeah are you using prime? i just switched from prime to aquasafe and my shrimp arent dying now





clwatkins10 said:


> Are you using prime?


not right now, im using the tetra one with the yellow bottle, i've used it before when i had amanos and they all seemed fine. i think it might be that they were stressed from shipping and they didn't make it. but out of the 18 i put in i only see like 1 every 4 hours. it really sucks. i really hope they're all molting right now and they're all hiding, then all of a sudden i'll see all of them come out and start munching on that algae. arg


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

My amanos hide a lot. Everytime someone comes over and wants to see them, I have to really hunt for them. They also like to crawl out of the tank. I have found mine by the back door and one crawled to the fridge.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

well i came back today from my weekend vacation and i found 4 more dead amanos. they smelled really bad. the algae was ALL over the tank. it looked so bad, the shrimp havent ate any of it. Im gonna go get some h2o2 tomorow and kill it that way. i dont care about the vals anymore, im liking the vesuvius better anyway.

did a water change and im going to let the plants grow in more, next weekend ill trim the l repens that have gotten HUGE and im gonna RAOK them since its my first time shipping plants. 
the rotala rotundifula has already reached the top of the tank, im gonna cut it and re plant it tomorow. i love that plant.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

who wants a bunch of l repens for free +shipping?

oh and updates on the tank. the algae seems to be slowing down and im supposed to be getting a Koralia 1 for the tank in order to disburse the co2 better throughout the tank. that Fluval is really slowing down the flow.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

That's a nice tank Monkey!!

You know I'd like plants!! Especially for my 10gal which NEEDS stem plants. PM me.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

eeek, i upped the CO2 today and i came back from class and all my neons were gasping. I totally freaked out. It sucks cause I have labyrinth fish so they dont usually mind the CO2 levels being high but when i saw the neons gasping i also saw the otos swimming like crazy and one of the amanos was bleach white.

my amano situation has really upset me. out of the 18 I got i only see 2, i've pulled out around 6 that are dead, so where are the other 10? hiding or dead? anyone know a good trick to get them to come out? 

any one want some free l repens?


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

That's why I never mess with CO2 before class. Unless I have at least a full hour to monitor the tank(s), I don't touch anything until I get home. As far as Amanos go, have you looked around the room to see if any went awol?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

allright, so i added a Koralia 2 to this tank and i get AMAZING flow now. i really like how the bubbles get dispersed throughout the ENTIRE tank. but i think its a bit much for my fishies so im gonna downgrade to a K1.
the plants are growing like crazy, the rotala already has reached the surface, the dead banana plants are making a comeback as well as the dead walliichii. The Dwarf Hairgrass has started to send out a lot of runners. im planning on pulling it out and setting it up in my 20long. then im gonna replace it with some "porto vehlo"

as far as the algae, its almost fully gone. ive been spot treating with h2o2 twice a day and it seems to be working. my moss is green again. ive been getting some fuzz algae on my leaves but with the h2o2 it seems to be turning white. Im pulling the vesuvius and placing it in my 20long as well, instead im letting the vals take the entire left side. i gave all my L.repens away so now i have a giant hole on the left side, im growing some rotala sp mini type 1, i love that plant. also ive got some L. cuba but it looks pretty melted, hopefully it'll come back. The anubias nana petite is growing out new leaves like crazy, i love the contrast of the new bright green leaves to the old dark green ones.

the co2 is on and everything is pearling so i'll take a pic once it goes off around 8ish. 

btw, does anyone have any Downoi or any eriocaulon cinereum?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

here are some pics
fts
in here you can see the plants better. my rotala is sooo red. i love it. 








in here you can see the fish better. my gouramies hide a lot. i wana replace them with some type of tetra but they're the oldest fish ive had. nearly 2 years old. i love how the neons look in this pic. these things are huge!








my rotala sp mini type 1 is sending out new leaves. yay. and so is my dead banana plant. you can see the algae turning white.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice man! That rotala is def a camera hog! 

I'm heading down to Orlando this weekend. Can't wait for 80 degrees! Disney here we come!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Nice man! That rotala is def a camera hog!
> 
> I'm heading down to Orlando this weekend. Can't wait for 80 degrees! Disney here we come!


aw man are you serious? thats awesome. yeah, disney's pretty fun. specially at this time of the year. im still up in gville for school but if i was down there we could have met up and traded some stuff. i only live like 30 mins away from the parks. which ones are you going to? MGM is the best!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

The plants are lookin great monkey!!

The plants you sent me have ALREADY put on new growth. They'll die back won't they?? The switched from your high light/co2 tak to my 2WPG, NO CO2 tank.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

really? thats awesome. l repens is a true warrior. it'll survive through anything.

well, i came home and saw my neons attacking my amanos. one was dead, it had no limbs or face at all. the other one was twitching on its side and the tetras were trying to eat its legs. eek. 2 more down.i think i only have like 4 or 5 left over now. i keep pulling out dead bodies.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Amano's, from what I've read, are wild caught and not adapted to aquariums and die no matter how well you take care of them. When I go native fish hunting, I take along the black-ed out 2.5gal I have and keep them in black water slowly changing them to clear...then they can be added to a different aquarium. The WC's also keep them pretty clean and I fee them a variety of different foods. Actually, I'm doing good with them but most people don't even care and just catch and bag.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

well things have certainly grown in well. i loveeee this tank.
the algae is all gone. thanks to good co2 levels and a strong dose of H2O2.

the plants that were very ragetty in the beginning are growing in like crazy now. the hairgrass is sending out runners all over, my walliichii has already started branching and is a few inches tall, its also very pink. my myro has been algae free and growing like a weed. i love the color and texture of the plant.
my amanos have completely died. i only see 1 or 2 here or there. it sucks. My neon tetras keep breeding like crazy. im planning on breeding them. 

oh and good news, ive started hand feeding my gouramies so now they're not as shy anymore. i love that!
the lotus is taking over the tank!!









my pogo is branching like crazy, you can see my rotala sp mini 1, some rotala colorata, hygro "porto vehlo", e vesuvius and some myro to the right.









i took out all the porto vehlo and put in it my 20long as a foreground. it looks awesome









here is my rotala rotundifula in my 20 long. it has this beautiful red color. looks great


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Wow, the colorata looks fantastic. Is that lotus the little tiny one I gave you a while back? It seems to really like your tank!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah, i can't believe how fast its growing. it already reached the surface and its sending out baby plants like crazy. that myro is growing like crazy too.


oh and i swear there is something in the water or in the food because my fish are breeding like crazy!! i just saw my neon tetras in my QT tank going at it, its odd, just two weeks ago they broke out in ich. maybe they're fine now. oh and my gouramies are swollen like crazy. i really wish my male would start making a bubble nest. that would be fun.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I think there is something special about the water here in Gville. I catch my white clouds breeding from time to time and my kribs were like rabbits. I finally had to get rid of the kribs. I still have about a dozen babies that I'm raising until they are large enough to trade in at the LFS.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow
i so want this!
awesome fixtures.

my lights are gonna go bad in about 5 montsh whichi s the same time that im about to move so i think if i save enough money till then i'll probably end up upgrading to this fixture.

i also want to update my lighting on my 20 long. 65w of pc over a 20 isn't enough.
i want some t5ho's


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I think Catalina has the best lights. You can get a 2 bulb Solar fixture that will blow away just about any comparable 4 bulb fixture. The added bonus is that the Catalina 2X24W Solar is cheaper. You should come over this weekend and compare the different T5 fixtures I have.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

man, the tank grew like crazy over spring break. even though i didn't fertilize or anything it looks like a jungle. the fish look healthy too. 

bad news is that my heater cooked all my fish in my qt tank.it seriously looks like stew. it sucks. it also killed my tiger lily . 

pics up soon


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

OOOOhhh no. Heaters always screw up!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

the reason I don't use a heater...never had that issue...its an engineering standpoint...less mechanical parts of the tank means less parts to fail.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

rountreesj said:


> the reason I don't use a heater...never had that issue...its an engineering standpoint...less mechanical parts of the tank means less parts to fail.


How do you keep your tanks warm enough?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> OOOOhhh no. Heaters always screw up!


yeah, it sucks. i guess its cause it was old, probably around 6 years, so i was guessing it was gonna give out eventually, it just sucks that it chose to do it during my vacation. 


rountreesj said:


> the reason I don't use a heater...never had that issue...its an engineering standpoint...less mechanical parts of the tank means less parts to fail.


haha, very true. i've never seen an ada heater. i guess they keep it simple. 


as far as the tank goes everything is growing like crazy with tons of colors. i love the green, reds, pinks, yellows and bright greens. its awesome. l'll wait till the co2 goes out and then i'll take a pic. also i upped my lighting and added 55w more so everythign should be growing in more. but ive got bad news, it seems ive developed a bad case of collectorisis and i must have aroudn 20 different species in the tank, its crazy trying to grow them all. you know what this means, that im gonna be pusshing to get my 40g set up ASAP. pics soon


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> also i upped my lighting and added 55w more so everythign should be growing in more.


 So you have 2x65 and another 55 for 185 W of light? Thats almost 6.5 wpg!! or did I read that wrong?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

*crazy growth.*

i trimmed everything really nicely and it looked amazing for like a week and then it went back to its jungle look. its nice though. everything is growing in with great colors. the only bad thing is that i added an extra 55w of lights and i left them on for 10 hours longer so i got a massive bba attack on the front part of my tank.

oh and i lent my camera to my parents for a trip so i borrowed my friends. its not as great. but its an update.

see how my gouramies are coming out more? they're used to me so they come out casually and stare at me. its funny.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

WHOA! I didn't expect to see all that growth. Looks great!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Last post April 2.

Hmm April, May, now June..... what's happening in this thing???? Let's see some pics!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

man, to be honest, the tank has really gone downhill. i had to move a few weeks ago and it was in a rush so i just packed all the plants ina bag, bagged the fish, drained it and then carried the tank down 3 flights upstairs, a mile uphill and then another 4 flights of stairs. it was crazy! A LOT of the plants that i had died , my rare pantanal, aragua, cuba, r wallichi, hc, some ug, e vesusvious, vals and a ton of my other plants died. i only have a few species left. considering that i have to pay for tuition this semester i didn't have enough funds to get new ones. but recently i got some extra $ so im gonna start stocking the tank up. right now it looks really bad but in a few months its gonna look amazing. 

pics up in a few.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Awww dude, that stinks. 

If you're interested, I could mail you some of the green hygro stuff is in the background of my 29 gallon. No clue what it is, but it grows like crazy. I'll send it for free because it would probably go in a stamped envelope just fine. PM me your address if you want some. 

Good luck with the rebuild.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks fast freddie, you're awesome.
im getting a shipment of plants tomorrow or the day after so hopefully the tank will look better once i plant them. 
your tank looks awesome btw, im really jealous!


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

wow you must be getting really fast growth if after a week it looks like a jungle


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah, when the tank was running smoothly i was able to trim weekly, those plants were CRAZY! i really hope i get started again.

anyone have any l.sp mini and some l. guinea? i loved those plants!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Crazy growth. It reminds me of Imeridian's jungle. I love this look. Even the algae looks cool.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I have some mini for you, just let me know when you want to come get it.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks man, that would be awesome! btw, i still have your bucket from the aquasoil, whne are you available?
btw, do you have any l guinea?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

alright i got the new plants and they look amazing! they were wayy bigger than i expected, hopefully they dont make the tank look too small once they grow in. 
im gonna continue my dosing schedule, up the co2, get a few more gouramies and then just sit back and wait till the tank grows in. its gonna look great in a few weeks. and i wont have to take it down till december. sweet!
alright enough talk, here are the pics

FTS, im starting to love the DHG foreground, i need to keep it trimmed though









shy gouramies, ever since the male jumped out the females have been very skitish. they need more company i guess









MU, its growing strong









broadleaf pogo stellatus, it has some really nice colors but the leaves are giant!









l.cuba after shipping, hopefully it can bounce back









a.gracillis, has a nice pink color









the last bit of e vesuvious i managed to save and my crypt spiralis 









there you go. what do you guys think?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

*pics of 20glong that ive been keeping*

here are the pics of my 20glong that ive also had alongside the 30g, it looks nice and its really starting to grow well.


it needs a lot of work









downoi 









my sad bit of pogo erectum that i managed to save, but its making a come back









all my UG melted but i still have this little bit growing and its sending runners









my nice field of hygro porto vehlo i love the coloring









and ive been dealing with some bad algae, i think its clado, what do you guys think? also notice the pearling rvietnam and rotala sp pink? nice color too









i should probably start a journal for the 20g.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

*things are growing in*

just to give you guys an update, ive been SUPER busy with school and stuff so i haven't had too much time to take care of business but i still do what i have to. weekly water changes, daily ferts and feeding of the fish. all the plants are growing, some faster than others. its starting to fill in, i really miss that jungle look i had. oh and a plus, i see barely any algae. here are the pics

fts









cuba growing in nicely









r colorata growing in but still no red color, i gotta give it more light !









r. macrandra (sp) is growin in nice and red but some bottom leaves are raggety









l aromatica is still growing in green, whats up with this plant?









Hygro difformis variegated is growing at a weird angle, maybe it'll come out in afew weeks.









im gonna save up and buy some more fishies, just some opalines for this tank, the tetras are going in the other tank.


----------



## Do0dLENo0dLE (Jun 10, 2009)

Dude, awesome!

I love the look of the bubbles on the plants.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Man I like it. I think round 2 is going to be even better than the first layout!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

monkeyruler90 said:


> l aromatica is still growing in green, whats up with this plant?


I think there may be two different versions of this plant, one green and the other with the purple. I've got some of the purple you can have, just give me a call and come pick it up.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Do0dLENo0dLE said:


> Dude, awesome!
> 
> I love the look of the bubbles on the plants.


thanks, this tank pearls like crazy


fastfreddie said:


> Man I like it. I think round 2 is going to be even better than the first layout!


thanks,cant wait till it fully grows in, although i miss the old layout


cah925 said:


> I think there may be two different versions of this plant, one green and the other with the purple. I've got some of the purple you can have, just give me a call and come pick it up.


oh sweet! im available today, i'll give you a call. i got my car back so we can totally meet up


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

well the tank is looking great, a bit overgrown but i miss the jungle look. over vacation with zero ferts but plenty of light and co2 the plants grew like crazy, more than ever before. its odd. i just did a water change and im about to do some trimming to help fund a new ballast for a light that blew out :icon_roll go check it out!

FTS








you can still see the shy fish in the corner
myrio looking great!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, the tank has been growing like crazy. im still learning the proper trimming techniques to keep a dutch tank. ill upload some pics but im going to tear it all down and start with new stems. i think i planted them too close in the beginning so im going to plant them 1 inch apart and let them grow in. then trim and watch them branch!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Dude, it's been two months! Let's see some pics already!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, what Freddie said! I loved the comeback you made after the move - you're tank actually looked better for it.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

sorry about that, its been a while. things have grown like crazy but im gonna sell everything and restart from scratch. im cutting down the species list to only a few, that way it'll help me look more organize. 
time for pics
sorry the co2 was on


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

looks really good wow


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Down_Shift said:


> looks really good wow


i mean , everything is growing pretty healthy but its all crowded in there. i want to be really defined like the dutch tanks where everything is in order and there isn't any spec of algae.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

alright, i basically torn everything down and then replanted everything




























sorry the co2 was on for the other ones









i'll map out the planting guide and post it later on


----------

